# Spare ticket



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi all.

It turns out I have a spare ticket for tomorrow.

Free to a good home who will savour and enjoy it. 

If anyone would like it please PM me.

First PM gets it :thumb:

Andy.

It's been snapped up.

Hope everyone that’s going has a great day.

Andy


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

What's the ticket for


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Waxstock. and it's been snapped up now.


----------

